# CS 1.6 crash



## Nintuz (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

My Counter-strike 1.6 keeps crashing when i join a server.
it freezes at the start screen when i join a server.

im running it on openGL 1920*1020.
I tried all different resolutions 
and also with D3D and deleting clientregistry.blob'
or reinstalling cs and steam. 

Specs:

Windows 7 64bit
All updates all up to date.

Hope someone can help me


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Nintuz, welcome to TSF.

So this only happens when you join a server? Try to check to see if the server is hosting a modded map. If so, and you don't have it, chances are that you need the mod before you join in order to play. Is the server your trying to join hosted by somebody you know? If so, ask them to take down their firewall to see if it's just their end and not yours. Some servers also require passwords if they are private. Ensure that your entering in the correct password required for the server if needed.

It could be that it's your firewall and/or anti-virus that's the problem. Try disabling both of these and attempt to connect to the server. If it works, then enable either the firewall or anti-virus and see if it still works. If it does/doesn't, we know what the problem was and can go from there ( you might also want to check your firewall exceptions to see if your game is in the list ).

Could you also test to see if your able to host your own game? That would be helpful to know you can/can't.


----------



## Totaku (Apr 27, 2011)

yo. hi gys. 
I'm having the same problem. When i connect to a server the game randomly stops working, but in the task manager shows that the game is running.. yeah pretty funny 
I tried to host a New Game, but theres the same thing, game stops working.. But when i connected to Bhop server it did not stop. but worked perfectly. Maybe its somekind of a plugin? 

I`m running on Win7Pro 64bit. before this i played the game with 0 problems.. But like yesterday it started doing that.. ;(

Maybe someone can help.


----------



## abhi.shek (May 25, 2011)

man... i've the same problem.. it was working all fine.. i was playing nicely on garena.. then suddenly today it started crashing on the welcome screen after joining the server( when u have to select the team) with a looping sound.. only ctrl alt dlt works.. i have windws 7... i run it on compatibilty mode vista sp2.. can any1 help me plzzz..


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

> In regards to the MOTD crashing CS:S; all you have to do is hit the enter key over and over as CSS connects to the server, then, it skips the MOTD and it won't crash. This is the only fix i've found.


[Solved]CS 1.6 crashes once joined a server - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Counter-Strike: Source freezing upon joining a server [Help] - PC-Gaming - General

That's all I can really find for helping with this issue. It seems to be hardware related/driver related. Uninstall your graphics driver, and reinstall the latest version of your graphics driver. If this doesn't solve the problem, ensure that your system meets the game's minimum requirements. You might also need to check if your version of CS 1.6 is a legal/legit version. If you downloaded the game illegally, chances are you won't get on servers that have decent security.


----------

